# Lexus Karr turns 10yrs. Happy Birthday!



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Today is Lexus's birthday! On Sunday we celebrated it at mom's house with homemade ice cream for all. I just love birthdays.... We sure weren't celebrating any football games that's for sure. It was all about Lex. She was diagnosed with a level 2 heart murmer about 3yrs ago and is still holding steady. She is a whipper snapper! Lex runs the roost around here and everybody knows it, including pups. Talon and Dallas bow to the queen too! So do I...lol. She is my heart girl and I love her sooooo much! Just love these senior goldens.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A great party for a sweet, sweet girl! Happy Birthday, Lex!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A very happy first double digit birthday to you pretty girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexus*

Lexus

Happy Birthday!!! I just love all the pics of you and your friends!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!! How Fun! Happy birthday to her!


----------

